# my doserless mdl mod



## fluffykiwi (Dec 19, 2011)

hope the photo works.

removed the doser as it retains too much, the jam funnel works pretty well

this is my grind by weight solution, which is hands on with a brush to get the 4cm of grinds out the grind path.

as a grinder i really like the fluffy consistent grind, quick and quiet compared to an mc2

next up coffeechap/dave's lens hood mod to expell the retained grounds.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Hi Fluffy, would love to see more of this.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

^snap! I don't get any static from my doser mdl, does this change with the funnel?


----------

